# tt225 big turbo fab work progress



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

well, i was asking a while back about room to modify a t25 flanged pag parts manifold to a vband.
after not getting any real answers, i just did it.


























the flange warped slightly. i tried to weld it on with the flange bolted on, but i couldnt work the torch in there by the nuts and diddnt want to risk welding a nut on.

i hope it fits!









this is what the manifold looks like thats MADE for the tial housing with the flange machined on the cast manifold. I just got such a good deal on this manifold, i couldnt pass it up. pag doesnt sell the Vbanded manfiold by itself, only the t25 and t3 flanged ones.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

YES! More build threads - the forum is coming back to life!

What type of welder do you own? Will you be fabricating your own downpipe & intercooler piping too?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

miller syncrowave tig 180sd.

used 309rod, as the flange from tial is SS304 and the turbo flange is some mild steel.

its been a while since i last welded! I do plan on making it all solo. I have a friend with a lift in his home girage, and will do it there. It will be a while until its all done, but ill post pics as I go along.


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow great work! I'll be checking this one out (just like anything that pops up in the tt forum  )

Must not be easy making the downpipe whit the engine out of the car (easy to make but hard to be sure that it's all gonna fit wouthout hitting anything)


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

just for clarification, thats not my pic of the downpipe. it is a pic from PAG parts, just to illustrate what the Vbanded kit looks like.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

ultra tight radius. 
im not sure how tight i need to make a downpipe for the tt, but i do know its freaking tight in there. 
this is 3in straight pipe pie cut. 

i bought it from maperformance.com for just 70....not bad and the weldingis amazing. 
http://www.maperformance.com/maperformance-tight-radius-ss-pie-cut-tubing-map-fab1.html 

i bought this 180 and also another 90 bend. i also have 2 ubends and all flanges and flex coupling.... 
soon.....


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

speed51133! said:


>


WOW thats some good looking work


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

just got maestro 7 in and a 70mm TB and adapter plate......as soon as it warms, look for more pics!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

speed51133! said:


>


 Wow that must have been fun to weld. I will be making my own exhaust this summer. TIG FTW:thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> ultra tight radius.
> im not sure how tight i need to make a downpipe for the tt, but i do know its freaking tight in there.
> this is 3in straight pipe pie cut.
> 
> ...


 wow! thats pretty awesome work!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i diddnt make it.... 

its sells for like 60 or 70 online. 

i think its call map performance 

http://www.maperformance.com/maperformance-tight-radius-ss-pie-cut-tubing-map-fab1.html 

i bought a 180 bend and a 90 bend as well as a whole bunch of mandrel U bends and J bends in 4 and 5in radius bends of 3in SS. 

Also have a U of 4in aluminum for intake and some 2.5in aluminum. Random silicone couplings, 4in cobra bend, 90 4in silicone, 3in 90 silicone...i mean tons of stuff.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm I should be able to make my own tho. It's just straight pipe cut and tig welded.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

yeah, its not hard, but it is time consuming, and the inside is polished VERY well. 

for 70$...id rather buy it. it would take me a few hours to make.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This is true. But I'm doing mine on a college budget lol


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

FINALLY installed everything.
I need to still weld up the downpipe, intake pipe and a pipe to tie into the stock turbo piping.

i tell you what, 4in intake pipe is HUGE. I dont really know how im going to fit both 4in intake and 2.5in hot side piping.

how the hell does pag parts do it??

does anyone want to sell me thier piping?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i decided to change the intake to 3in. im keeping the MAF so that will be a restriction anyways.

with 3in intake i should be able to fit the 2.5 outlet hot side piping...

I would have taken pics, but its all behind/under the motor. Ill take pics of the intake and outlet piping as i make it. 

Have to make the downpipe too...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

making progress!

a question for you guys...
on the stock turbo intake pipe, there are some hoses that attach. one hose is a plastic hose that has a 45 degree slash at the end of it. it leads to a hard line on the rain tray.

What did you all do with this line on the big turbo setup?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

just about done!

have to simply weld up all the tackings, and decide where to add 02 bungs and a hanger.
May add another resonator or a cat also.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

nice work!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i really wanted 4in intake piping. it is just way too hard to make 4in intake and 2.5in intercooling pipes fit back there. I gave up and am going to run 3in intake. Even that is tight, but it fits.

if anyone wants 4in mandrel bends and silicone humps, pm me.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> i really wanted 4in intake piping. it is just way too hard to make 4in intake and 2.5in intercooling pipes fit back there. I gave up and am going to run 3in intake. Even that is tight, but it fits.
> 
> if anyone wants 4in mandrel bends and silicone humps, pm me.


Run the intake to the passenger side and run the turbo outlet/IC piping under the motor like the stock 180 setup and there's plenty of room. 

A really old picture of my Pag setup.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i see....i am keeping the maf, so ill make a harness extension for the plug i guess.....

ill try that out tonight.
thanks for the pics.
any shots of under the car?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

No I don't unfortunately. I have a 90* elbow welded to the compressor outlet, then a 45" silicone, the 2.5" piping runs under the frame rail, then a 90* towards the fender, then 180* into the FMIC core.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

SUCCESS! 
I tell you what, that power steering line is a MOTHER ****ING BITCH! I was ready to cut it off! 
I bent the crap out of it and it is tough as nails. but i was able to get everything in. 
The 4in pipe works. I removed the passenger side intercooler and tied the boost pipe into the big pipe. The 500hp precision core will be here tomorrow. 

Thanks for the tips! I ended up welding a 2in cast elbow to the turbo, then a 90 bend, then a 45, to a 130 deg silicone bend.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

you are a man among mice :beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

that's a pag parts precision 500hp core. i bought a NEW kit off the classifieds and had to hack up the piping for it to fit. the kit was for an mk4 vw. the pipes were not even close to fitting. 

as it looks in the pics, i ended up re doing slightly. the bends right off the intercooler were hitting the bumper. it all fits now, even with the stock sized battery there. i may get a smaller braille and mount it in the wheel well or something...


----------

